

Show HN: jQuery panelSnap, sexy Calendar.app like screen snapping. - guidobouman

Just released a new version of jQuery panelSnap:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;guidobouman.github.io&#x2F;jquery-panelsnap&#x2F;
======
sa1f
Nice plugin, but dear lord the readability on this site is atrocious. Leave
the ultra-light font weight for the headers (even that might be too
unreadable). Body should be at least 300.
[http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Lato](http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Lato)

~~~
tlongren
Lato is so beautiful.

------
tmzt
Clickable [http://guidobouman.github.io/jquery-
panelsnap/](http://guidobouman.github.io/jquery-panelsnap/)

------
tlongren
This looks like it would be useful for building a "single page" site. I may
use it for just that.

